# Anyone use of have experience with a Charkha



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> Whatâs a Charkha?
> 
> Charkha, literally meaning âwheel,â is Indiaâs generic term for any spinning wheel or hand-cranked spinning machine. The type of charkha available in the U.S. is more strictly identified as the box charkha. The various models of box charkha have been designed and then manufactured by Gandhiâs co-workers and followers as part of his âkhadi movement,â to promote self-sufficiency in cloth-making. The double-wheel drive, which allows greater speed and control as well as portability, is Gandhiâs own innovation.


Charkha Tips (Spinning Cotton, Handspinning, Mahatma Gandhi, Khadi)


From what Im reading, it seems like a glorified drop spindle. Inexpensive compared to the bigger spinning wheels too.

Im seriously thinking of getting one and am curious if any one here has one, or has used one, and what you think of it.

TIA


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

A charka is like a supported spindle on it's side, much more than a drop spindle. 

You spin off the tip - it is meant for spinning cotton and other fine, short staple fibres.

If you are curious, I suggest you try spinning on a supported spindle (look up 'bead spindle', you can make one yourself easily) and see if you like that ... if you do, you'll probably enjoy the charka.

A lot of it depends on what kind of fibre you spin. I don't think you'd enjoy making bulky wool yarn on it ...


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I have one that was given to me. I have tried it a couple of times. It's for cotton and fine threads. I don't have any carded cotton handy so I've tried spinning fine thread and it seems to work fine. It doesn't hold much yarn as you can see.










But the design is so cool that I based my cardboard charkha on the same principle, but mine will spin chunky yarn. Mine also has an extra spool on board to transfer the spun yarn.

Spinning off the point is a valuable skill whether you use charkas or great wheels. Using spinning wheels with flyers is faster but spinning off the point allows total control to the spinner. 

So that means every lump is my fault, not the wheel. 

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you frazzle & rabbit geek.



> A charka is like a supported spindle on it's side, much more than a drop spindle.


 Thats what it looked like top me too. I was wondering if it would help me learn how to use my drop spindle.

Its got my curiosity, Im going to try and make one and see how it goes.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Oh, but isn't it just too cool. Great for demonstrations too. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Rabbitgeek, that cardboard charka is really neat. I have one like the top picture which I rarely use, but I love how all the bits fit neatly in such a small box. The trick is having well prepared fiber that will draft easily when doing long draw. I've never mastered making good punis, but I can spin cotton fairly well from the seed--no prep necessary, just the way it grows. I'm not sure how much it will help learning to use a drop spindle. For me, it's a different way of drafting. But any kind of practice spinning helps I guess.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Ana - Will do!

Katherine-Im hoping it will help me with the draw,(and prep, maybe.) I cant keep my draw spindle going long enough to get the feel for all of that. I would like to get the feel of the fibre moving continuously.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Katherine in KY said:


> Rabbitgeek, that cardboard charka is really neat. I have one like the top picture which I rarely use, but I love how all the bits fit neatly in such a small box. The trick is having well prepared fiber that will draft easily when doing long draw.


I still use the inch worm method, sometimes called park and draft. Holding the yarn, put some twist in the fiber between fingers and spindle. Park the spindle (stop turning the wheel) and using other hand pinch off the twist, then draft with the free hand, then let the twist go up the drafted yarn. 

It is slower, but it works if you don't have the long draw.

Have a good day!


----------

